# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  Dvdآموزشی عربی؟؟

## amindrs

من تاحالا از هیچ ویدیو آموزشی استفاده نکردم! نمیخوام واسه کلاس هم هزینه کنم! حالا میخوام واسه عربی dvd بگیرم! کسی از دوستان تاحالا از dvd آموزشی استفاده کرده؟ نظرتون چیه؟ واسه عربی چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## optician

> من تاحالا از هیچ ویدیو آموزشی استفاده نکردم! نمیخوام واسه کلاس هم هزینه کنم! حالا میخوام واسه عربی dvd بگیرم! کسی از دوستان تاحالا از dvd آموزشی استفاده کرده؟ نظرتون چیه؟ واسه عربی چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟


من گاج خریدم... هم قیمتش خیلی خوبه هم آموزشش
این آزمون هم عربی رو 74 زدم ، 4 تا غلط داشتم 2 تاش بخاطر بی دقتی خودم توی ترجمه بود... یکیش بخاطر سلیقه ای بودن متن عربی و یک سوال هم ضعف علمی خودم بوده

یه جور احساس دین به آقای ماهینی میکنم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ThePriNcE

> من گاج خریدم... هم قیمتش خیلی خوبه هم آموزشش
> این آزمون هم عربی رو 74 زدم ، 4 تا غلط داشتم 2 تاش بخاطر بی دقتی خودم توی ترجمه بود... یکیش بخاطر سلیقه ای بودن متن عربی و یک سوال هم ضعف علمی خودم بوده
> 
> یه جور احساس دین به آقای ماهینی میکنم


شما کدوم موسسه آزمون میدی؟

----------


## ThePriNcE

کلا دیویدی های آقای ماهینی که تو آفبا تدریس کردن عالیه اگر بتونی گیر بیاری البته
من عربی ونوس آزاده رو داشتم یعنی به معنای واقعی کلمه مزخرف بود

----------


## ali555

هورفر پرواز کنکوری ها

----------


## Kamyar.gc

Dvd های 70% گاج
قیمتشم 20 تومنه تو 4 dvd
حجمشم کمه تو 15 ساعت درس میده
البته dvd اول کل ترجمه رو میگه تو سه ساعت که واقعا عالی بود
تستم حل میکنه
من که نگاه میکنم دارم نتیجه میگیرم

----------


## sahar95

> Dvd های 70% گاج
> قیمتشم 20 تومنه تو 4 dvd
> حجمشم کمه تو 15 ساعت درس میده
> البته dvd اول کل ترجمه رو میگه تو سه ساعت که واقعا عالی بود
> تستم حل میکنه
> من که نگاه میکنم دارم نتیجه میگیرم


3تا دی وی دی دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## optician

> 3تا دی وی دی دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


چهارتا دی وی دی هست

دی وی دی اول فقط ترجمه

دی وی دی دوم و سوم مفعول و فیه ، تمییز ، مستنثی ، حال

دی وی دی چهارم تشکیل ، تحلیل صرفی ، متن ، منادا

----------


## optician

> شما کدوم موسسه آزمون میدی؟


گاج آزمون میدم
سوالای قلمچی رو هم به همون خوبی میتونم جواب بدم
البته کاملا قبول دارم سوالای عمومی قلمچی سخته

----------


## amindrs

> گاج آزمون میدم
> سوالای قلمچی رو هم به همون خوبی میتونم جواب بدم
> البته کاملا قبول دارم سوالای عمومی قلمچی سخته


قبلا درصد عربی چند بود؟ نمره کتبی عربی چند شد؟ پارسال کنکور عربی چند زدی؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من تاحالا از هیچ ویدیو آموزشی استفاده نکردم! نمیخوام واسه کلاس هم هزینه کنم! حالا میخوام واسه عربی dvd بگیرم! کسی از دوستان تاحالا از dvd آموزشی استفاده کرده؟ نظرتون چیه؟ واسه عربی چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟


داداش ویدیو های ناصح زاده رو بگیر هم رایگانه هم کامل و جامع درس داده !
عربی ناصح زاده چهارم دبیرستان(2) (94-93) | آلاء

----------


## amindrs

> داداش ویدیو های ناصح زاده رو بگیر هم رایگانه هم کامل و جامع درس داده !
> عربی ناصح زاده چهارم دبیرستان(2) (94-93) | آلاء


کامله؟ میخوام از صفر بخونم!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کامله؟ میخوام از صفر بخونم!


کامل و جامع ! فقط باید حوصله داشته باشی هرچی میگه بنویسی مخصوصا نکته ها رو

----------


## amindrs

> کامل و جامع ! فقط باید حوصله داشته باشی هرچی میگه بنویسی مخصوصا نکته ها رو


شما خودت استفاده کردی؟ عربی رو چند میزنی؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما خودت استفاده کردی؟ عربی رو چند میزنی؟


من ترجمش رو کامل نگاه کردم . هر آزمون معمولا 6 تا تست ترجمه رو میزنم

----------


## Fawzi

من از دی ودی های استاد آزاده موسسه ونوس استفاده می کنم ...بنظرم خیلی عالین .

----------


## amindrs

> من از دی ودی های استاد آزاده موسسه ونوس استفاده می کنم ...بنظرم خیلی عالین .


شما عربی رو چند میزدی ؟ الان چند میزنی؟

----------


## optician

> قبلا درصد عربی چند بود؟ نمره کتبی عربی چند شد؟ پارسال کنکور عربی چند زدی؟


سال 87 کنکور دادم عربی 44 درصد زدم البته متن و قواعدش ساده تر بود



این وضعیت آزمون عربی تو چندتا آزمون هست... 
نمره کتبی عربیم 20 بود

----------


## optician

> کامله؟ میخوام از صفر بخونم!


از صفر یعنی حتی باب های عربی و صرف فعل رو بلد نیستی؟!!!

من پیشنهادم کتاب جامع خیلی سبز + dvd گاجه

----------


## پویا دقتی

با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

همون طور که بارها و بارها عرض کردم ، با مطالعه یکی از دو کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا عربی خیلی سبز ان شا الله به نتیجه مطلوب می رسین

به دی وی دی ، سی دی ، جزوه ، کتاب لغت ، کتاب لقمه و هیچ چیز دیگری هم اصلا و ابدا نیاز ندارین

----------


## MaHsa 95

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر
> 
> همون طور که بارها و بارها عرض کردم ، با مطالعه یکی از دو کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا عربی خیلی سبز ان شا الله به نتیجه مطلوب می رسین
> 
> به دی وی دی ، سی دی ، جزوه ، کتاب لغت ، کتاب لقمه و هیچ چیز دیگری هم اصلا و ابدا نیاز ندارین


سلام . یعنی به نظر شما نیازی نیست بعد از تموم کردن گاج کامل، الگو یا یه کتاب سطح بالای دیگه خونده بشه که اگه سوالات کنکور 95 سخت شد آمادگی داشته باشیم؟

----------


## optician

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر
> 
> همون طور که بارها و بارها عرض کردم ، با مطالعه یکی از دو کتاب عربی کامل گاج یا عربی خیلی سبز ان شا الله به نتیجه مطلوب می رسین
> 
> به دی وی دی ، سی دی ، جزوه ، کتاب لغت ، کتاب لقمه و هیچ چیز دیگری هم اصلا و ابدا نیاز ندارین


 :Yahoo (4):  مشکل شما با دی وی دی چیه؟!!!

کتاب لقمه رو قبول دارم ولی لغت رو نه اصلا ابدا!!! به نظر من تیک ایت عربی یکی از کتابای واجب هست که توی قواعد خیلی کمک میکنه...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> از صفر یعنی حتی باب های عربی و صرف فعل رو بلد نیستی؟!!!
> 
> من پیشنهادم کتاب جامع خیلی سبز + dvd گاجه


dvd گاج عالیه ولی اگه dvd آفبای ماهینی رو بتونید گیر بیارید فوق العادست

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> 3تا دی وی دی دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فروشگاه انتشارات بين المللي گاج

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام . یعنی به نظر شما نیازی نیست بعد از تموم کردن گاج کامل، الگو یا یه کتاب سطح بالای دیگه خونده بشه که اگه سوالات کنکور 95 سخت شد آمادگی داشته باشیم؟


سلام

اگه جای شما بودم ، ترجیح میدادم همون کتابو دوره کنم تا این که کتاب جدیدی رو شروع کنم و بقیه وقتمو هم برای درسای دیگه میذاشتم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> مشکل شما با دی وی دی چیه؟!!!
> 
> کتاب لقمه رو قبول دارم ولی لغت رو نه اصلا ابدا!!! به نظر من تیک ایت عربی یکی از کتابای واجب هست که توی قواعد خیلی کمک میکنه...


سلام

مشکل خاصی نیست ...... به هر حال دوست داشتم به عنوان کسی که یک بار این راهو رفته ، تجربیاتم رو در اختیار شما بذارم

----------


## Fawzi

راستش من ازمون نمیدم ...این دی وی دی ها رو هم از یکی از اشنایان گرفتم . فقط ی دی ودیشو تماشا کردم و بنظرم خیلی خوب تدریس شده . البته این نظر منه !
اگر قواعدو میخوای لقمه مهروماه خیلی خوبه ! کامل و جامع !

----------


## soveral

دوست عزیز...........

بهترین منابعی که می تونم بهت معرفی کنم............

۲ تا منبع هستش..............

۱-dvd های دکتر کرمی...............

۲-dvd های ایاد فیلی ..............

دکتر کرمی با فرهیختگان شریف مهر کار میکنه.................

با مهندس دربندی کار میکنه...............

ایاد فیلی هم با آفبا کار میکنه...............

من تقریبا می تونم بگم کل بازار رو زیر و رو کردم............

ولی بهتر از این دو تا گیر نیاوردم..............

جفتشم خریدم...............

واقعا فوقالعاده هستند.............

----------


## soveral

> من تاحالا از هیچ ویدیو آموزشی استفاده نکردم! نمیخوام واسه کلاس هم هزینه کنم! حالا میخوام واسه عربی dvd بگیرم! کسی از دوستان تاحالا از dvd آموزشی استفاده کرده؟ نظرتون چیه؟ واسه عربی چی پیشنهاد میکنید؟


دوست عزیز...........

بهترین منابعی که می تونم بهت معرفی کنم............

۲ تا منبع هستش..............

۱-dvd های دکتر کرمی...............

۲-dvd های ایاد فیلی ..............

دکتر کرمی با فرهیختگان شریف مهر کار میکنه.................

با مهندس دربندی کار میکنه...............

ایاد فیلی هم با آفبا کار میکنه...............

من تقریبا می تونم بگم کل بازار رو زیر و رو کردم............

ولی بهتر از این دو تا گیر نیاوردم..............

جفتشم خریدم...............

واقعا فوقالعاده هستند.............

----------

